# Becoming a dog trainer



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have decided that I want to become a dog trainer after much thought. I am turning 16 in May and there is a dog trainer about 10 minutes away from my house. Every year I used to attend a 'mutt show' that she ran. I took our dog Goofy, but I think she stopped doing them. She shows Boston Terriers. I really want to get into dog training, and get my hands wet. She has a website, a little pet store, offers boarding and training. Do you think she will let me volunteer? I also want to enroll one of our dogs in obedience training. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I bet she'd love to have help! It's one of the best ways to get started, along with training as many dogs/pups as you can. Finding clinics/seminars to attend. Info on dog behavior and not just specific training performance.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have and read a lot of dog training and behavior books. Its funny because I barely have any clothing because I always buy dog books, therefor my dresser holds my dog books lol 

Should I stop at her pet store, or give her an email? And what would I say?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

K9_girl1994 said:


> I have and read a lot of dog training and behavior books. Its funny because I barely have any clothing because I always buy dog books, therefor my dresser holds my dog books lol
> 
> Should I stop at her pet store, or give her an email? And what would I say?


I would stop in and talk with her about wanting to volunteer and help her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If she isn't open to mentoring you, another option is volunteering at a rescue or shelter, walking dogs, working with them on their issues. Volunteering your time to a worthy cause and learning along the way! I hope your passion lasts and at 16 you should be proud that you have a direction for your future!


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

I would love to volunteer at a shelter or rescue, but there isn't one close enough to me. My mom is stopping in at the training place today on her way home.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

